# Cocker Spaniel WIP



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Been working on this for about a week now, an hour at a time as I get free time. I think another week should do it. This is my second dog painting and it's a bit tougher to do than a golden retriever. Lot's of curly locks that need to go in next. Wish me luck, I'm going to need it.

I painted over the collar for now, I'll put it back in later.









A couple more hours in.


----------



## WaltteriReunamo (Nov 27, 2018)

It's looking great so far! Keep working at it. I think it really shows the happiness of the dog


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

A little more detailing. Worked on her tongue this morning. The day before, her left ear and body fur. Just jumping around and I'll probably add her collar and tags soon. Still learning to paint with oil.


----------

